# Restoring Shine



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


I have a 15 year old Autosleeper Executive and the body-work is in very nice condition except for the lower area. 


The upper White GRP area is in good condition and polishes up well, the lower blue/black area is very good on one side but some of the area on the offside is rather dull and looks as though it needs a top coat of varnish or something. 

Has anyone else experienced this and can anyone suggest how to treat this problem. 


Andy :?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look at chris grews reply see here
chapter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If it is a 'plastic' type material, not a lot you can do with it, you could try a 'back to black' bumper restorer.

To see if it will work, rub an oily rag over it.

Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I depends on the plastic, if its self coloured you should be able to polish it up. If it is coated you may be able to polish it up using a restoration polish, but it may not come up. If it wont come up you could get a spray shop to match the colour and re-spray it.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Could have been a repaired area if it is patchy on one side, you could try polishing etc, if it is due to a repair with poor quality paint, it could be a pigment issue - in which case it won't get any better. But should only cost a few hundred to get it repainted.


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi foll-de-roll

Try T Cut on a damp rag this will bring the shine back. But be careful not to rub through as T Cut is quite course. You could also try toothpaste if you are only doing a small area this is also great for taking off scuffs.
I was a Panel Beater and Sprayer for 17 years and we used a G3 Compound with a buffer.
Let me know how you get on PM if you have any questions.

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat)


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I used a Farecla product to restore the bodywork on my Autosleeper Executive 1995 model.
Google Farecla to find suppliers,cannot give you the exact product name I used as the bottle is outside in the garage and it is snowing hard and b----y cold here in S.Wales.


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats the one  has it done the job?

Rick


----------

